# KVM servers from < $10/year (AnnualKVM from Shardhost)



## ShardHost (Oct 30, 2013)

We got a lot of interest the last time we made this available at this pricing.  So much so we've created a separate website to promote these services and give more info:

 

http://www.annualkvm.com (Simple with a nod to prgmr and tinykvm)

 

Shardhost is a UK LTD company (reg 07679837) that has been providing hosting services since June 2011. We currently serve over 2500 clients. We own all of our VPS hardware.  

 

All services are currently being offered out of our racks in Dallas, Texas (TierPoint DC with Colocrossing) and Buffalo, New York State (Colocrossing). 

 

We've had a lot of interest in our Annual plans previously and are constantly asked to restock them so thought we'd apply this to as many of our services as possible.  

 

 

Some reviews of our service:

 

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/shardhost-30year-1024mb-kvm-in-dallas-texas/

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/shardhost-7month-1024mb-kvm-2048mb-openvz-in-dallas-texas/

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/8936/shardhost-review

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9418/shardhost-review

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9367/best-vps-i-ever-had-shardhost

 

*Node Specifications:*

 

SSD: 

 

Supermicro Servers

Intel E3 1240 v3 (10,048 passmark)

6 x Intel 520 SSDs (20% Overprovisoned to ensure performance and reliability)

Raid 10 LSI 9271 8i with Cachevault

 

The SSD disks are also 20% overprovisioned (under utilised) to ensure performance

 

Non-SSD: 

 

Supermicro servers

Intel Xeon E3 1240 v1/v2

Seagate ES/WD RE4 in Raid 10

 

Plans come with one IPv4, additional IPv4 are $1/mo with justification. IPv6 is not currently available.

 

Use code ‘*AnnualKVM*’ at checkout to receive the below prices.  USD prices are approximate.

 

*1 GB KVM Annual*

 

RAM: 1024MB

Swap: 1024MB

vCPU: 2

Disk Space: 20GB

Transfer: 1024GB

Port: 100Mbps

 

*£18/$30year* https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=23

 

*1 GB KVM Annual (Larger disk/Gbps port/3 vCPU)*

 

RAM: 1024MB

Swap: 1024MB

vCPU: 3

Disk Space: 50GB

Transfer: 1024GB

Port: 1Gbps

 

*£21/$35* year https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=36

 

*512mb KVM*

 

RAM: 512mb

Swap: 512mb

vCPU: 1

Disk Space: 10GB

Transfer: 512GB Port: 100Mbps

 

*£12/$20* year https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=22

 

256mb KVM

 

RAM: 256mb

Swap: 256mb

vCPU: 1

Disk Space: 5GB

Transfer: 256GB Port: 100Mbps

 

*£6/$10 year* https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=21

 

*256 MB KVM SSD Annual*

 

RAM: 256mb 

Swap: 256mb 

vCPU: 1 

Disk Space: 3.75GB 

Transfer: 512GB  

Port: 1Gbps 

 

*£9/$15 /year*  https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=35

 

*512 MB KVM SSD Annual*

 

RAM: 512mb 

Swap: 512mb 

vCPU: 2 

Disk Space: 7.5GB 

Transfer: 1024GB  

Port: 1Gbps 

 

*£18/$30 /year*  https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=37

 

 

 

These plans are not upgradeable and you may not install Windows (Template/ISO List: www.annualkvm.com/oslist.html)

 

EU clients will be liable for VAT charged @ 20% VAT Number: GB136446902

 

Payment via: Paypal or Debit/Credit card (Stripe)

 

*Test IPs/Image Files*

 

Dallas

 

172.245.61.2

http://172.245.61.2/10mb.bin

http://172.245.61.2/100mb.bin

http://172.245.61.2/1000mb.bin

 

 

 

Buffalo (recently upgraded to 10Gbps)

192.3.136.2

http://192.3.136.2/10mb.bin

http://192.3.136.2/100mb.bin

http://192.3.136.2/1000mb.bin

 

 

*Terms/AUP*

 

http://www.annualkvm.com/tos.html

http://www.annualkvm.com/aup.html


----------



## sv01 (Oct 31, 2013)

can we run windows on these KVM ?


----------



## budi1413 (Oct 31, 2013)

sv01 said:


> can we run windows on these KVM ?


Do you even read the post?


----------



## peterw (Oct 31, 2013)

A nice offer for the Dallas location. Any plans to offer this in the UK too?


----------



## ShardHost (Oct 31, 2013)

peterw said:


> A nice offer for the Dallas location. Any plans to offer this in the UK too?


We'd love to.  We've always wanted to offer VPS on our home turf; however costs are much different.  Sorry!


----------



## sv01 (Oct 31, 2013)

budi1413 said:


> Do you even read the post?


sh** I miss that part. I'll pass this

*These plans are not upgradeable and you may not install Windows (Template/ISO*


----------

